# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قصص سورة الكهف

## سمير عبد الخالق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري* 

*تناولت سورة الكهف أربعة قصص قرآنية سنتناولها جميعا تباعاً ان شاء الله بسردٍ قِصصي لم يسبق لشبكة انترنت أن تناولتها من قبل, وسنبدأ بعون الله تعالى بقصةِ مَنْ لأجلهم سميت هذه السورة بسورة الكهف , وهم أهل الكهف.* 
أولا- قصة أهل الكهف 

*الايات الكريمات التي تناولت قصة أهل الكهف محصورة ما بين الآيات 10- 26* 
*مِن المسلَّمِ به أنَّ حادثة أصحاب الكهف طبقاً لمعلومات المؤرخون, كانت قد وقعت في القرون بعد رفع المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه الصلاة والسلام الى السماء, ولكن لم يذكر المؤرخون أو يحددون السنة التي وقعت فيها الحادثة.* 
*وكل ما قصّه علينا القرآن الكريم أنّ أهل الكهف ناموا في الكهف 309 سنوات كما في قوله تعالى 25- 26* 
*ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاثمائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا* قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا , له غيب السموات والأرض* 
*نعم لا أحد يعلم المدة التي قضاها هؤلاء الفتية وهم نيام الا الله عزوجل, علاّم الغيوب.*  
*وأيّا كانت المدة التي لبثوا فيها في الكهف, فالعبرة ليست في المدة التي ناموا فيها, واما في قدرة الله تعالى أنه قادر على احياء الموتى متى شاء, وقد احيا الله عزوجل أهل الكهف بعدما أماتهم كل تلك السنوات الطويلة, فسبحان الله الملك الذي يُحْيي ويُميتُ وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير.* 
*انّ الصراع بين الحق والباطل, بين الايمان والكفر, صورة تكررت منذ أن بعث آدم عليه الصلاة وستبقى الى أن يرث الله تعالى الأرض ومن عليها.* 
*أنّ قصة أهل الكهف واحدة من صور الصراع بين الحق والباطل, والايمان والكفر, الا أنها تميّزت تفاصيلها ونتئجها بتجلي القدرة الالهية للعيان, فربطت بين المعجزة الربانية في دنيا البشر, وبين حقيقة البعث والنشور.* 
*وقعت أحداث هذه القصة في احدى المدن التي سبق لأهلها الايمان بالله ربا الها واحدا لا شريك له, الا أنّ دواعي الانحراف انتشرت رويدا رويدا بين أهل هذه المدينة حتى تمكّن الشيطان من السيطرة على أهلها فزاغ الناس عن أمر الله عزوجل, وتفشّت بينهم عوامل الضلال, وكان حاكم المدينة على رأس هؤلاء الضالين ممعناً في الطغيان, مغرقاً نفسه ومن معه من حاشيته وأعوانه في الفجور والعصيان, الأمر الذي عمّ فيه الفساد في كافة أرجاء المعمورة, ليتبط المجتمع كله في دياجير الظلام, ونُصبت الأصنام والتماثيل والأوثان في كل مكان, لتكون المدينة كلها شاهدة على طغيان الشيطان وغوايته, ومهما*  
*استبدّ الطغيان والفساد في مدينة ما, ولقد اقتضت سنة الله عزوجل في خلقه أنه مهما تفشت عوامل الفساد والجهالة في بلد ما, فلا بدّ للحق أن ينتصر, بعبادٍ مخلصين لله عزوجل في عبادتهم فيقاومون هذا الفساد, وشاءت قدرة الله تعالى أن تكون هناك مجموعة من الناس من أهل البلد يقاومون هذا الفساد بكافة صورة, فقاموا على الحق وتشبثوا فيه, لجل ذلك لم يجرفهم تيار فتنة الشيطان الذي جرف غيرهم في تيار الضلالة ليستقر بهم في واد سحيق.* 
*من هذه المجموعة المؤمنة هناك ثلة من الشبان أمدّهم الله عزوجل بالجرأة والشجاعة, وصدّعت لأمر الله تعالى وتصدّت للباطل, فزادهم الله تعالى ايمانا على ايمانهم وثبّت قلوبهم واكتفتهم الرحمة الالهية , فقاموا في وجه الطغيان والكفر لا يخشون في الله لومة لائم, ذلك انّ من يخشى الله عزوجل وحده لا يُخيفه أهل الأرض جميعا, ومن يتوكل على الله تعالى حقّ توكله فهو حسبه ومولاه ومعينه, وهؤلاء الفتية ارتبطت قلوبهم وتعلقت بالحق سبحانه وتعالى , واعلنوها رايةًعاليةً خفاقةً أن لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له, كما في قوله تعالى:* 
*فقالوا**ربنا ربّ السموات والأرض لن ندعوا من دونه الها, لقد قلنا اذاً شططا* 
*ولم يكتف أهل الكهف باعلان الوحدانية لله عزوجل فيما بينهم, بل راحوا ينشرون اعلانهم في كل أنحاء المعمورة, وعندما أدرك حاكم البلدة الطاغية أنّ هؤلاء الفتية يهددون حكمه ونفوذه وسلطانه , فأرسل أعوانه ليحيطوا بهم ويهددونهم ان لم يكفوا عما هم فيه فسيحولون حياتهم ومعيشتهم الى جحيم, عندها أطلق الفتيان صك البراءة من قومهم, ونفضوا أيديهم من افتراء الكذب على الله عزوجل, وقالوا قوله تعالى* 
*هؤلاء قومُنا اتخذوا من دونهِ آلهةً, لولا يأتونَ عليهِمْ بسلطانٍ بيّنٍ, فمن أظلمُ ممّنْ افترى على اللهِ كذبا* 
*وعند ذلك لم يجدوا بُداً من اعتزال قومهم ومجتمعهم فراراً بدينهم, وهروباً من بطش الطاغية الحاكم وأعوانه بهم, فألهمهم الله تبارك وتعالى الى الجوء الى مكان لن يصل اليهم فيه أحد, فلجئوا الى كهف في سفح جبل قريب من مدينتهم, وفيما بعد لحق بهم كلبهم ليحرسهم*
*وما أن دخلوا الكهف حتى شعروا بشيء من الأمن والأمان والطمأنينة, وغشيتهم السكينة, وتنزلت عليهم رحمات الله عزوجل, فاتخذوا أماكنهم وافترشوا الأرض, واتخذ كلبهم مكاناُ له عند باب الكهف وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى:* 
*واذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون الا الله فأْووا الى الكهف ينشرْ لكمْ ربكُمْ من رحمتهِ, ويُهَيُّ لكمْ من أمركمْ مِرفقا * وترى الشمس اذا طلعت تزواوَرُ عن كهفهم ذات اليمين , واذا غربت تقرضُهُمْ ذاتَ الشمالِ وهمْ في فجوةٍ منهُ, ذلك مِن آياتِ اللهِ, مَن يهدِ اللهُ فهو المهتدِ, ومَن يُضللُ فلنْ تجدَ لهَ وليّا مُرشدا* وتحسبُهُمْ أيقاظاً وهمْ رُقود, ونقلبهم ذاتَ اليمينِ وذاتَ الشمالِ , وكلبُهُمْ باسطً ذراعيهِ بالوصيدِ لو اطَّلعتَ عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا ولمُلئْتَ منهم رُعباً* 
*انّ كل من يسمع بكهف داخل جبل يُخيّل له أنه مغارة تأوي اليه السباع والزواحف السامة والثعابين من كل شكل ولون, هذا عدا عن الظلام الذي يُخيّم على المكان فيبعث في النفس الخوف والقلق والرهبة, الا أنّ هذا الكهف كان على عكس الكهوف تماما, كهف استنار بنور الايمان بالله تبارك وتعالى, نعم لقد اكتنفته رحمة الله تبارك وتعالى, فأبعد عن أصحابه كل خوف ورهبة وقلق , واوى كل حشرة وزاحفة الى جحره والتزمه بأمر من الله سبحانه وتعالى, فقبع كل شيء مكانه لا يحرك ساكنا.* 
*ومع الهدوء التام الذي خيّم على الكهف شعر الفتية بالراحة بعد التعب, والاطمئنان بعد الرهب, فما أن دخل عليهم المساء وحلًّ الليل بظلامه على الكهف وأهله, حتى تسلل النوم الى عيونهم فغشّها ليستسلموا للكرى وينامون نوما عميقا وعيونهم شاخصة الى الأمام يحسبهم الناظر اليهم أنهم أيقاظاً وليسوا نيامو واشرقت شمس اليوم التالي وأضاءت بنورها الأرض, وتحرّكَ كلّ حيٍّ الى مسعاه عدا هؤلاء الفتية الذين ظلوا على نومتهم تكتنفهم رحمة الله عزوجل.* 
*انّ سُنَّةَ الله تبارك وتعالى في خلقهِ ثابتة لا تتبدّل ولا تتغيّر, والشمس احدى مخلوقات الله عزوجل تتبع خط سير معيّن محدد لا تحيد عنه, انه تقدير العزيز العليم وتدبيره سبحانه وتعالى, وكانت الشمس بالنسبة لأهل الكهف وبأمره سبحانه وتعالى اذا طلعت وأشرقت واقتربت من باب الكهف كانت تميل عن باب الكهف , وأيضا عند الغروب كانت كذلك الا من شيء بسيط تمسهم فيه فلا تؤذيهم ولا تؤثر فيهم.* 
*ان المكان الذي اتخذه أهل كمرقد لهم كان بمثابة الجب الذي حضنهم بحبٍّ وحنان وكأنه حجر الأم , وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم:*
*وهم في فجوةٍ منه* 
*انّ المؤمن دائما وأبداً في كنف الله عزوجل ورعايته, لا يخاف ولا يحزن, لا يضطربُ ولا يستسلم, ذلك أنّ من يخاف الله تعالى وحده ويخشاه لا يُخيفه زمان ولا مكان ولا مخلوق, أما الكافر ولأنه لا يخاف الله عزوجل ولا يخشاه فكل شيءٍ يُخيفه حتى البعوضة ان شاركته فراشه.* 
*وتتوالى الأيام تلو الأخرى على أهل الكهف ولهم لا يزالون على رقدتهم ونومتهم وعيونهم مفتوحة , وحدقاتهم متسعة, وأبصارهم مثصضوَّبةً في جهة واحدة كأنها السهام , لا يهتز جفن ولا يرتعش له جفن, وقد طالت لحاهم وشعورهم وأظافرهم, وتبدلت ألوان وجوههم لتميل نحو الاصفرار قليلا, وكذلك كان حال كلبهم, ولو قدّر لأحدنا أن يبلغ الكهف ويطّلعَ على حالهم لامتلأ قلبه رعباً لمرآهمو ولما استاطاع الوقوف لحظة واحدة من تقلبهم يمنة ويسرة دون أدنى شعور أو احساس منهم بذلك,مشهدا لو صادفناه لفررنا منه خوفا وهلعا ورعبا الى مكان أكثر أمناً وطمأنينةً, وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى:* 
*واذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون الا الله فأْووا الى الكهف ينشرْ لكمْ ربكُمْ من رحمتهِ, ويُهَيُّ لكمْ من أمركمْ مِرفقا * وترى الشمس اذا طلعت تزواوَرُ عن كهفهم ذات اليمين , واذا غربت تقرضُهُمْ ذاتَ الشمالِ وهمْ في فجوةٍ منهُ, ذلك مِن آياتِ اللهِ, مَن يهدِ اللهُ فهو المهتدِ, ومَن يُضللُ فلنْ تجدَ لهَ وليّا مُرشدا* وتحسبُهُمْ أيقاظاً وهمْ رُقود, ونقلبهم ذاتَ اليمينِ وذاتَ الشمالِ , وكلبُهُمْ باسطً ذراعيهِ بالوصيدِ لو اطَّلعتَ عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا ولمُلئْتَ منهم رُعبا* 
*وتعاقبت عشرات السنين على أهل الكهف وهم على ذا الحال, ماتت أجيال وولدت أجيال, وزالت معالم وقامت أخرى, وتقوضّت عروش وقام غيرها, وعندما أراد الله عزوجل احياءهم نفخ فيهم الله عزوجل فيهم نسمة الحياة فعادت اليهم أرواحهم وقاموا من رقدتهم الطويلة وهم يحسبون أنهم لم يناموا الا يوماً او جزءاً من اليوم, فهذا يتثاءب, وذاك يتمطى, وذلك يتثاقل, ثم تساءل أحدهم: تـُرانا كم لبثتم نياماً؟*  
*فأجابوا أ: لبثنا يوما, ثم عندما نظروا للشمس فوجدها وهي تستعد للغروب , فقالوا:أو بعض يوم, ولم يوقنوا أنهم لبثوا زمناً الا بعدما تحسسوا لحاهم وشعورهم ورأوا أظافرهم وقد طالت عن المعتاد , فأرجئوا العلم الى الله عزوجل فوالوا: وحده الله يعلم كم لبثنا.*
*انّ أول شعور جسماني أحسوا به هو الجوع , ولكن ماذا يأكلون وهم في كهف معزول عن العالم؟ تذكروا سبب وجودهم في هذا الكهف وأنه ما أخرجهم من المدينة الى الكهف الا ذلك الحاكم الطاغية وأعوانه المفسدون, فراحوا يفكرون بطريقة يحضرون فيها الطعام, وفي النهاية أجمعوا على أن يذهب واحدا منهم الى البدة ليحضر لهم الطعام, واختاروا واحدا منهم أمدوه بالقطع النقدية اللازمة وقالوا: لا تدخل البلدة الا متخفياً ملثماً, وخذ الحيطة والحذر أن يعرفك أحد, وابتعد ما أمكنك عن أعوان الحاكم, لأنك ان وقعت في قبضتهم وصلنا الينا جميعا, وأنت تعلم اذا وقعنا في قبضتهم لم يفلتونا من العذاب أو الرجم أو الحبس في سبيل أن يردونا عن ديننا ان استطاعوا ويدخلونا في ملتهم, وفي كلا الحالتين نحن في خسران, وهذا ما عبّر عنه* *القرآن الكريم عنه بقوله تعالى:*  
*وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم, قال قائل منهم كم لبثتم, قالوا: لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم, قالوا: ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم فابعثوا أحدكم بوَرِقكُم هذه الى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاماً فليأتكم برزقٍ منهُ وليتطلفْ ولا يُشعرَنَّ بكم أحداً* انهم انْ يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا اذاً أبدا*
*وما أن دخل رسول الفتية المدينة حتى فوجىء بكل شيء حوله, لا يعرف أحدا من الناس الذين تركهم , ولا حتى لباسهم عاد مألوفا له, لا البلدة هي البلدة التي يعرفها ولا حتى الناس من حوله, فشعر باحساس غريب جعل الناس من حوله أيضا ينظرون اليه نظرة غريبة مريبة, ووجد نفسه غريباً وكأنه من عالم غير عالمه, فسعى في شوارع المدينة مذهولاً وقد نسي وصايا رفاقه له وتحذيراتهم, وراح يتنقل من مكان الى آخر بذهول أفقده صوابه, حتى اذا أتى بائع الطعام وأخرج النقود الفضية وقدّمها له استغرب البائع القطع النقدية فصاح وصرخ حتى تجمهر الناس من حوله, فلما كلموا الفتى وجدوه لا يفقه شيئا من لغتهم, وعندما كلمهم وجدهم لم يفهموا شيئا من لغته أيضا, وبدأ التجاذب والشد بينه وبينهم, حتى اذا وجد الفرصة سانحة للفرار منهم هرب, وراح يركض باتجاه الكهف, وركض الناس خلفه, وشاع خبر الفتى في البلدة فتراكض الناس كلها وراءه كبارا وصغارا, رجالا ونساءا, شيباً وسبّاناً, حتى اذا وصل الخبر الى الحاكم ارسل بعضا من جنده ليستطلعوا الأمر, وما أن وصل الى رفاقه حتى كاد الناس يدخلون الغار , عندهاحقّت كلمة الله عزوجل عليهم وتوفاهم جميعا الى رحمته تعالى, فماوا ومات سرّهم معهم.* 
*وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى* 
*وكذلك أعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أنّ وعد الله حق وأنّ الساعة لا ريب فيها اذا يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم, فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا, ربُهُمْ اعلمً بهم, قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذنَّ عليهم مسجدا* 
*وبقوله تعالى نكون قد أتينا على مسك الختام, الى أن نلتقي مع القصة الثانية والتي تناولت صاحب الجنتين.* 
*سبحان ربك ربّ العزة عما يصفون * وسلامٌ على المرسلين * والحمد لله ربّ العالمين*

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

ثانيا- - قصة صاحب الجنتين 
وردت هذه القصة القرآنية ما بين الآيات 32- 44 
ولكي نُسهل على القاريء الكريم فهم هذه القصة القرآنية فانني سألجأ الى تسميى الرجلين اللذين تناولتهما هذه القصة, ولنطلق على الرجل الصالح, صالح اسما , وعلى الآخر عبد الله اسماً. 
كان صالح وعبد الله جارين متجاورين في المسكن والعمل, وكان صالحاً رجلاً فقيراً , شحيح الدخل, قليل المال, قانعاً بما قسمه الله عزوجل له من رزق, آمن بالله رباً الها واحدا لا شريك له.
بينما عبد الله رزقه الله تعالى من حيث لا يحتسب, فكانت له دارا كبيرة مزودة بكل نفيس وغالٍ أطغوه عن طريق الحق حتى نسي ذكر الله عزوجل, 
بركونه الى الدنيا وايثارها على الآخرة , فانغمس في طريق الشيطان وعبد الأوثان والأصنام من دون الله. 
وكان له أرضاً خصبةً خيّرةً, قد أودعَ الله عزوجل فيها ذروة العطاء, قسّمها الى حديقيتين يتدفق فيهما الماء الرقراق لتسقي وتغذي أصول أشجاهما من كل الثمرات التي رزقه الله عزوجل اياها, فما زادته الا طغياناً وكفراً بأنعم الله تعالى غروراً وتكبُراً على خلق الله تعالى. 
ذات يومٍ وعند مدخل الحديقيتين كان عبد الله قد التقى بجاره صالح , فراح عبد الله يحادثه في أمر الكسب تارة متعالياً عليه, ثم يتطرّق الى أمر الاسلام ورسوله تارةً أخرى ساخراً هازئاً. 
ثم نظر عبد الله الى من حولاه من الولد والخدم , ومدّ بصره الى حديقتيه وما تحملان من ثمار وزروعٍ وبهجة, فجاشت نفسه الشريرة بحبِّ الدنيا ونعيمها وزخرفها وزينتها, ثم قال لصالح:
ألا ترى بأمّ عينيك يا صالح النعيم الذي اتمرغ به؟ ثمّ دعاه للدخول الى الحديقتين وقتال له: أنظر يا صالح الى هذه الأشجار والثمار التي لا أظنها أن تفنى , أو لا زلتَ تظنُّ أنّ الساعة قائمة كما تدّعي, وعلى أية حال حتى لو جاءت على حدّ زعمك ورُدّدت الى ربّي سأكون أوفر حظاً منك, فكل شيء من حولي يؤهلني لأكون كذلك. 
فأجابه صالح بهدوء الواثق برحمة الله عزوجل: يا عبد الله ! اتق الله ولا تنسى أبداً ممَّ خُلقت؟ خلقت من ترابٍ ثمَّ من نطفةٍ كما خلق الله عزوجل السموات والأرض ومن فيهنّ, فأنت لست الا أحد مخلوقات مالك الملك الذي أحسن كل شيءٍ خلَقهُ , وخلق الانسان من طين, وتذكر بأنّ الله عزّ وجلّ هو من أنبت لك كل هذه الثمار , اما أنا فو الله لا تغرني حياتك الدنيا التي تعيشها ولا أموالك وثمارك التي تتنعم بها, فمآلها الى الزوال كما نحن. 
أحمده تعالى أن هداني الى سبيله سبيل الحق, فآمنت بالله رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبمحمدِ رسول الله صلى الله عليه نبيا ورسولا, فالقناعة يا عبد الله كنز لا يفنى, وكلنا في هذه الدنيا عابري سبيل, وما الدنيا التي نعيشها الا جسر نعبر منه على الآخرة, فلنتزوّد من ممَرِّنا لمقرِّنا وخير الزاد تقوى الله عزوجل. 
فهزَّ عبد الله رأسه شاخراً بما يقوله صالح, ثمّ شمخ بأنفه , وهمّ بالذهاب بعد موعظة صالح التي لم يقتنع بها, الا أنّ عبد الله استوقفه قائلا له: على رسلك يا عبد الله , لا تذهب قبل أن أُكملَ حديثي كما فسحت لك المجال لتكمل حديثك معي, انه من تمام الشكر للمنعم المتفضلُ سبحانه وتعالى أن تقول عند معاينة نعمة ما أنعم الله بها عليك: ما شاء الله, ذلك أنّ النعم لا تدوم الا بشكر نعم الله عزوجل, وتذكر أنّ زرعك وأشجارك وثمارك هذه كلها هي من توفيق الله عزوجل ومشيئته وحده من غير لا حولٍ منك ولا قوة, فان كنت تفخر عليّ بكثرة مالك وأولادك , فانما هذا استدؤاج من الله تعالى , ليختبرك ان كنت ستشكر أم تكفر, فكفاك وهما وغروراً, فالله تعالى قادر على أن يزيل عنك كل هذه النعم بأمره الكائن ما بين الكاف والنون, وتذكر أنذ الذي اعطاك كل هذه النعم قادرٌ على أن يسابها منك بلمح البصر, وقادر على أن يُعطيَني خيراً ممّا أنت فيه , فاتق الله ولا تكفر, اسمه نصيحتي وعد الى الله عزوجل تائبا, ثم غادره وانصرف.
وقد عبّر القرآن الكريم عن هذا بقوله تعالى:
وَٱضرب لَهُم مثلا رجلين جعلنا لأحَدِهِمَا جنتين من أعناب وحففناهما بنخل وجعلنا بينهما زرعا * كلتا الجنتين آتت أكلها ولم تظلم منه شيئا, وفجّرنا خلالهما نهرا * وَكَانَ لَهُ ثَمَرٌ فَقَالَ لصاحبهِ وَهُوَ يُحَاوِرُهُ أَنَاأَكثَرُ مِنكَ مالاً وأعزُّ نفَرا * ودخلَ جنتهُ  وَهُوَ ظَالِمٌ لِّنَفسِهِ قَالَ مَا أَظُنُّ أَن تَبِيدَ هذه أبدا * وما أَظُنُّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ قائمةً, ولئن رُّدِدتُّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّى لَأَجِدَنَّ خيراً منها منقلبا * قال لهُ  صَاحِبُهُ وهو يحاوره, اكفرت بِٱلَّذِى خَلَقَكَ مِن تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا* لكنا هُوَ ٱللَّهُ رَبِّى ولا أُشركُ بربي أحدا* ولولا اذ جَنَّتَكَ قلت مَا شاء ٱللَّهُ لا قُوَّةَ الا بالله إِن تَرَنِ أنا أَقَلَّ مِنكَ مَالاً وَوَلدا * فَعَسَىٰ رَبِّي أَن يُؤتيَنِ خَيراً مِّن جَنَّتِكَ وَيُرسِلَ عَلَيها حُسبَانًا مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَاءِ فَتُصحَ صَعِيدًا زَلَقًا * أَويُصبِحَ مَاؤُهَا غَورًا فَلَن تستطبع له طلبا 
وما أن غادر صالح جاره عبد الله الذي لم ينصت لنصائح جاره حتى تلبدّت السماء بالغيوم السوداء, لتهبّ ريحٌ عاصف قلعت كل شجر من جذوره ثم تلقي به بعيداً, تبعتها هطول المطار الغزيرة التي أغرقت الأرض بالماء , نظر عبد الله الى البساتين من حوله ووقف مذهولا لما يرى, فقط بستانيه اللذين أُصيبا بالمطر والريح, بينما البساتين من حوله لم تمسسها قطرة ماء واحدة على الاطلاق, ودون أدنى شعور منه راح يركض هنا وهناك كالمعتوه الذي أصابته لوثة عصبيّة, ودموعه تنحدر على وجنتيه مدراراً على رزقه وأرضه التي غدت خاوية على عروشها , ثمّ وبعد أن هدأت العاصفة وتوقف هطول المطر كانت كل الأشجار قد تحولت الى حطب وعيدان متناثرة هنا وهناك, فوقف مبهوتا مذهولا ثم قال: يا ليتني لم أشرك بري أحدا.
في هذه الأثناء كان صالح قد مرّ بجاره عبد الله وكان قد حال تبدّل من حالٍ الى حال فقال: هل آمنت الآن يا عبد الله بأنّ الله حق؟ 
وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى:
وَأُحِيطَ بِثَمَرِهِ فَأَصبَحَ يُقَلِّبُ كَفَّيهِ عَلَىٰ مَا أَنفَقَ فِيها وَهِىَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَىٰ عُرُوشِها وَيَقُولُ يَـٰلَيتَنِى لَم أُشرِك بِرَبِّى أَحَدًا * وَلَم تَكُن له فئةٌ ينصرونهُ  مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مُنتَصِرًا * هُنَالِكَ ٱلوَلَـٰيَةُ لِلَّهِ ٱلحَقِّ* هُوَ خَير ثَوَابًا وَخَيرٌ عُقبا 
وبقوله تعالى نكون قد أتينا على مسك الختام 
والى أن نلتقي مع القصة الثالثة: موسى والعبد الصالح عليهما السلام, نترككم برهاية المولى عزوجل, نعم المولى ونعم النصير.

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

ثالثا- قصة موسى والعبد الصالح عليهما السلام 
وردت هذه القصة القرآنية ما بين الآيات الكريمات 60- 82 
كان لنبيّ الله موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام أسلوباً مميزاً في الوعظ والارشاد وضرب الأمثال , ولأنه استحوذ على مشاعر الناس وعقولهم وجذبهم اليه فقد أنصتوا اليه وقد فُتنوا بعلمه الفيّاض.
وذات يوم وقف عليه الصلاة والسلام خطيباً في بني اسرائل , يحضهم على الايمان بالله عزوجل , ويحثهم على طاعته , ويدعوهم الى التمسّك بشريعته سبحانه وتعالى. 
فلما انتهى من حديثه اليهم سأله بعضهم: من أعلم الناس يا موسى؟
فأجاب على الفور: أنا, دون أن يُعلق الأمر الى المشيئة الالهية.
وكانت الأنا , هذه الكلمة سببا في عتاب الله عزوجل له عليها, اذ يجب علينا نحن كعباد لله أن نردّ كلّ أمرٍ اليه سبحانه وتعالى العالم بكل شيء.
بعد ذلك أوحى الله عزوجل الى موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام أنّ عبداً من عبادي عند مجمع البحرين , قد آتيناه منا علماً واسعاً , وطلب منه عزوجل أن يقصده ويتعلم منه ما يجهله من العلم الفيّاض الذي وهبه الله تعالى له وخصّهُ به. 
عندها استشعر موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام بالخطأ الكبير الذي ارتكبه ندم على على ما فرّط في جنب الله, ثم عزم على لقاء هذا العبد الصالح استجابةً لأمر الله عزوجل , وتكفيراً لذنبه, واكتسابا للعلم والمعرفة. 
ولكي يستدل موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام على مكان لقاءه بالعبد الصالح سأل الله عزوجل أن يهديه الى علامة توصله اليه, فقيل له: احمل معك سمكة كبيرة, ضعها في مكتل (قُفّة) وحيث تفقد السمكة تلتقي بالعبد الصالح. 
نفذ موسى أمر ربه عزوجل واصطحب معه ابن خالته يوشع بن نون عليهما الصلاة والسلام كرفيقا وأنيساً له في رحلته الايمانية, وانطلق نحو مجمع البحرين الكائن عند الطرف الغربي الجنوبي من سيناء على أكثر أقوال أهل العلم. 
لم يكن الطريق مفروشا بالورد والرياحين كما نظن, بل كان طريقا صحراوياً وعراً شاقاً لا يخلو من كثبان الرمال المقرونة بحرارة الشمس الللاهبة. 
وتمتد المسافات شاسعة فينال التعب من يوشع عليه الصلاة والسلام ويرهقه الجهد لدرجة أنه لم يعد يقوى على متابعة المسير, فذكر ما يعانيه لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام, فاستشعر منه موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه يطلب منه العودة أو صرف النظر عن متابعة السير والسعي, الا أنّ موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ما هو الا عبدٌ مأمورٌ برحلته هذه, ولا بدّ من بلوغ الهدف وتحقيق الغاية التي خرج لأجلها, فقال لفتاه: لن يصرفني عن بلوغ الهدف وتحقيق الغاية شيءٌ في الدنيا, ولا بدّ لنا من الوصول الى المكان المنشود ولقاء العبد الصالح تنفيذا لأمر الله عزوجل, حتى وان اقتضى الأمر مني سنوات عديدة. 
وهذا ما عبّر عنه القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى:
واذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرحُ حتى أبلغَ مجمعَ البحرينِ أو أمضيَ حُقُبا 
وتابعا سيرهما حتى اذا أتيا على اذا أشرفا على الوصول الى المكان المنشود بدأت نسمات البحر الرطبة تهبُّ ناعمةً , فتخفف عن موسى وفتاه علهما الصلاة والسلام من وطأة القيظ ولهيب الحرارة, وما أن وصلا مجمع البحرين جلسا ليستريحا قليلا, وما أن استظلا بصخرة كبيرة, حتى استسلم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام للقيلولة لكسر التعب الذي لقيه من سفره , على عكس يوشع عليه الصلاة والسلام الذي ما أن وصل الى الشاطىء حتى استعاد نشاطه, فجلس ينظر هنا وهناك يتأمل قدرة الله عزوجل في كل شيء من حوله, وفي غفلةٍ منه تقفز السمة من المكتل ومع موجةٍ قادمة تسللت السمكة الى عرض البحروهو ينظر اليها جفلاً في حيرة وعجب لم تمكنه في أن يفعل شيئا 
وما أن افاق من قيلولته حتى كان قد استعاد نشاطه, عندها طلب من رفيق رحلته أن يتابعا سيرهما حتى يبلغا مقصدهما, فلبى يوشع طلب موسى عليهما الصلاة والسلام دون أن يذكر له شيئا عما رأى من السمكة, وكيف قفزت ودخلت في البحر. 
ولما قطعا شوطاً كبيراً في المسير وجدا واحة خضراء فاستحسن موسى أن يجلسا تحت شجرة وارفة الظلال ليتناولا طعام الغداء, عندها تذكر يوشع عليه الصلاة والسلام وتنبّه من ذهوله لتنزاح عن بصره وبصيرته غشاوة الشيطان الذي أنساه ما كان من أمر السمكة , فقال لموسى عليه الصلاة والسلام: لقد تذكرت أن اخبرك ما حدث, عندما كنا عند الصخرة, لقد قفزت السمكة وبفقدرة قادر عليم من المكتل بقدرة لتسلل مع الموج الى عرض البحر, ولا شكّ أنه الشيطان من أنساني أن أخبرك هذا. 
فالتمس موسى ليوشع عليهما الصلاة والسلام العذر وقال: لقد كان فقداننا للسمكة غاية مقصدنا, وآية وعدنا مع الرجل الصالح, هيّا بنا فلا بدّ لنا من العودة حيث كنا.
وما أن بلغ موسى وفتاه عليهما الصلاة والسلام الصخرة حتى وجدا عندها رجلا مهيباً يُضيُ وجهه اشراقاً , وتشعُّ عيناه بالتقوى, وتكسوه سيماء الصلاح, انه عبدٌ من عباد الله الصالحين ملأ الباري عزوجل قلبه رحمة , ومن لدنهُ سبحانه وتعالى آاتاه علماً , وما أن رآه موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى تاقت نفسه الى مصاحبته ومرافقته, ليتعلم منه ما يجهله, وليستزيد من المعرفة الحقيقية, لذا نجد موسى يطلب من العبد الصالح عليهما السلام ذلك, فما كان منه الا أن قال : يا موسى! انّ مرافقتي ومصاحبتي للتعلم واكتساب العلم تتكلب طاقةً كبيرةً من الصبر وهي فوق احتمالك وقدرتك ولن تستطيعها, اذ كيف ستصبر على أمور قد تدرك ظاهرها ولكنك لن تدرك حكمة خفاياها.
لم يتقاعس موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام من اجابته بل ربط صبره على طلب العلم بمشيئة الله تعالى, ثم تعهد مشترطا على نفسه ألا يعصيه في أي أمرٍ يتلقاه منه مهما كان فيه من المشقة والغموض. 
روى ابن جرير رحمه الله من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما, أنّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: سأل موسى عليه السلام ربّه عزوجل فقال: أي ربّ ! أيُّ عبادك أحبُّ اليك؟ قال: الذي يذكرني ولا ينساني, قال: فأيُّ عبادك أقضى؟ قال: الذي يقضي بالحق ولا يتبِّعُ الهوى, قال: أي ربّ أيُّ عبادك أعلم؟ قال: الذي يبتغي علم الناس الى علمه عسى أن يصيب كلمة تهديه الى هدى أو تردُّهُ عن ردى, قال: أي ربّ ! هل في أرشك أحد أعلم مني؟ قال: نعم, قال: فمن هو؟ قال: الخضر, قال: وأين أطلبه؟ قال: على الساحل عند الصخرة التي ينفلت عندها الحوت, قال: فخرج موسى يطلبه حتى كان ما ذكر الله وانتهى موسى اليه عند الصخرة, فسلم كل منهما على صاحبه, فقال له موسى: اني أحب أن أصحبك, قال: انك لن تطيق صحبتي, قال: بلى, قال: فانّ صحبتي : فلا تسألني عن شيءٍ حتى أُحدِثَ لكَ منهُ ذكرا, قال: فسار به في البحر حتى انتهى الى مجمع البحرين, وليس في الارض مكان أكثر ماءٍ منه, قال: وبعث الله الخطاف (طيراً) , فجعل يستقي منه بمنقاره, فقال لموسى: كم ترى هذا الخطاف وزأ من هذا الماء؟ قال: ما أقلّ ما رزأ, قال: يا موسى! فانّ علمي وعلمك في علم الله كقدر ما استقى هذا الخطاف من هذا الماء, وكان موسى قد حدّث نفسه أنه ليس أحد أعلم منه أو تكلم به, فمن ثمّ أمر أن يأتي الخضر... وذكر تمام الحديث في خرق السفينة, وقتل الغلام, واصلاح الجدار, وتفسير ذلك. 
بعدما وافق موسى على شروط الخضر عليهما السلام انطلقا, وبينما موسى والخضر ويوشع بن نون عليهم السلام على الشاطىء , اذ مرّت بهم سفينة تمخر عباب البحر, فأشار الخضر عليه السلام لربانها, فمال اليهم وسألهم عن حاجتهم, فقال الخضر عليه السلام: نريدُ أن تنقلنا معك الى شاطىء البر الثاني, فرحّبَب بهم ونقلهم دون أن يأخذ منهم أجرا , اذ كانت لهربان السفينة بالخضر عليه السلام سابق معرفة, وله به صلة, لهذا لم يأخذ منهم أجرا, وسارت السفينة تشق الماء , وبينما موسى والخضر عليهما السلام يتحادثان وهما جالسين عند أحد جوانبها, اذ شاهدا عصفوراً طائراً قد هوى على صفحة الماء, فنقر نقرةً ثم وقف على حافة المركب, فقال له: يا موسى ! انّ علمي وعلمك ما هو الا كنقرة هذا الطائر من الماء الى جانب علم الله عزوجل.
ولما اقترب الخضر وموسى عليهما السلام من مكان نزولهما , كانت السفينة قد دنت من الشاطىء لترسو, عندها عمد الخضر عليه السلام الى حديدة نزع فيها لوحا من ألواح السفينة فبدأ الماء يتدفق الى قلبها, لم يتمالك موسى عليهى السلام نفسه حتى قال: كيف تفعل هذا وتلحق الضرر باناس أكرمونا وحملونا من غير أجر, انك لتأتي منكرا من الفعل, فالتفت اليه الخضر عليهما السلام , وقال: لقدأخبرتك يا موسى من قبل وقلت لك بأنك لن تستطيع صبرا على ما سوف ترى مني, ولكنك عاهدتني بأن ك ستكون أكثر صبرا, فأين وفاؤك؟
فاعتذر له موسى عليه السلام وقال: لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت, وارجو ألا تقرهقني بأمور من العلم لا طاقة لي بها ولا قدرة لي عليها, فاحتملها الخضر عليه السلام, ثم نزلا عند الشاطىء, واتجها نحو قريةٍ ساحلية, ولما اقتربا منها وجدا مجمعة من الاولاد يلعبون ويمرحون, فاقترب الخضر عليه السلام من أحدهم وأمسكه ثم جذبه اليه جذبة قوية جعل كل الاولاد من حوله يفرون من أمامه, ثم وضع الخضر عليه السلام كلتا يديه حول عنق الغلام وشدّ عليه بقوة حتى أرداه قتيلا, وعندما لم يطق موسى عليه السلام على جريمةٍ تُرتكبُ أما عينيه, قال محتداً غاضباً: كيف تقتل نفساً بريئة طاهرة بغير ذنب جنته؟ 
فنظر اليه الخضر عليه السلام وقال: ما حيلتي معك وقد أعلمتك من قبل أنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا على ما ترى, فأطرق موسى عليه السلام قليلا ثم قال: لن أسألك بعد هذا عن شيءٍ أبداًو ولئن فعلت فلا تصاحبني, فقال له الخضر عليه السلام: قد بلغت من لدني عذرا .. يا موسى!  
ومضوا باتجاه القرية, وكان الجوع قد نال من ثلاثتهم عليهم السلام, فسأل الخضر عليه السلام بعض أهل بيوتات القرية عن طعامٍ يسدُون به رمقهم, الا أنه لم يجد استجابة من أحد, فخرجوا منها ليقصدوا بستانا في احدى ضواحيها وقد وقع بعض حائطه, فراح الخضر عليه السلام يعيد الحجارة المتداعية الى مواضعها, ورصّها فوق بعضها حتى أكمل بناء الحائط وأقامه كان كان, فعل الخضر كل ذلك وموسى عليهما السلام في ذهول وعجب, ولم يستطع السكوت فقال: لو أردت لنلت على ما فعلت أجرا؟ 
وعندما لم يُطق موسى عليه السلام سكوتا وصبرا, وكذلك الخضر عليه السلام لم يستطع تحمُّل ظواهر علوم البشر, وسطحية تفكيرهم ومقاييس وموازين أعمالهم وتصرفاتهم , فقال لموسى عليهما السلام: يا موسى! هذا حدُّ المصاحبة, وهذ نهاية المرافقة, وليسلك كل منا طريقه وسبيله, ولن أتركك تمضي دون أن أخبرك بتأويل وتفسير ما لم تُطِق عليه صبرا, ولتعلم كم هي علوم الناس من الضآلة والضحالة الى جنب علم الله عزوجل الذي ليس له حد ولا نهاية. 
أما السفينة التي خرقتها فقد كانت لجماعة من الناس مساكين, وهي مصدر رزقهم وعاشهم, فأردتُ أن أحدث فيها عيبا وأفسد صلاحيتها للعمل حتى لا يأخذها منهم ملك البلاد الطاغية, انه يُصادر كل مركوب وراكب, ويستولي على أموال الناس ومتاعهم ظلما وغصبا وقهرا. 
وأما الغلام الذي قتلته فقد كان مولودا لأبوين مؤمنين صالحين , وكان ينتظر منه أن يرهقهما ويُشقيهما بكفره وانحرافه وسوء سلوكه, فأراد ربك سبحانه وتعالى أن يُعوَّضهما خيرا من هذا الولد بغلام آخر أكثر عطف عليهما ورحمة بهما وبرا لهما. 
وأما الجدار الذي بنيته , فقد كان ملكاً لولدين من أهل القرية, وكان تحت هذا الجدار كنز لهذين اليتيمين, ولأنّ كان أبوهما رجلا صالحاً , لإاراد الله تعالى أن يشبا ويكبرا ثم يستخرجا هذا الكنز. 
وأخيرا يا موسى: اريدك أن تعلم بأنّ كل تصرف تصرفته كان بأمر الله عزوجل وعلمه سبحانه وتعالى, وليس لي فيه يد الا التنفيذ, غفر الله لك يا أخي والسلام عليك.
ثم مضى الخضر عليه السلام في سبيله, وعاد موسى عليه السلام أدراجه من حيث أتى, وقد استفاد درساً عظيماً من مصاحبة هذا الخضر عليهم الصلاة والسلام. 
وصدق الله العظيم القائل
وما أُتيتُم منَ العلمِ الا قليلاً 
وبهذا القول الكريم يكون مسك الختام, على أمل أن نلتقي معكم قريبا ان شاء الله ,مع القصة الرابعة والأخيرة من هذه السورة العظيمة ألاوهي:
قصة ذي القرنين.

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

رابعا: قصة ذو القرنين مع يأجوج مأجوج 
وردت هذه القصة القرآنية ما بين الآيات الكريمات 83- 98 من هذه السورة العظيمة 
من هو ذو القرنين؟
لا أحد يعلم يقينا وتحديدا من هو ذو القرنين. وكل ما نعمله عنه ما أخبرنا القرآن الكريم عنه على أنه ملك صالح , ىمن بالله ربا الها واحدا لا شريك له, وآمن بالله وبالبعث وبالحساب، فمكّن الله تبارك وتعالى له في الأرض، وقوّى ملكه.
وقد ذكر الدكتور علي الصابوني في تفسيرة صفوة التفاسير أنّ ذو القرنين هو الاسكندر المقدوني , ولا ندري من أين استدلّ هذا الاستدلال علما بأنّ القرآن الكريم أخبرنا عنه بأنه ملك صالح , وايضا ذكره لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أنه الخليفة الواثق في دولته. 

كان ذو القرنين حاكما صالحاً قد مكّن الله سبحانه وتعالى له في الأرض أسباب الحكم والقوة والسلطان , ويسّر له أسباب الحكم والفتح وأسباب العمران والبنيان بالعدل وقوة البأس, وكذلك هيأ له الله عزوجل أسباب العمران والبنيان بالحزم والفهم, فساد البلاد, وساس العباد, ولأنه أحسنَ السيرة في الرعيّة, فقد نال حبّ الجميع وتعلقوا به وأطاعوه. 
لقد كان من شأنه ان خرج من دائرة حدود بلاده وأقطار حكمه, يسيح في الأرض بأمر الله عزوجل شرقا وغربا على رأس جيش قوي , كبير العدد يسدُّ الأفق كالجراد المنتشر, يقيم العدل في أرض البشر , وليرفع عن كاهل الناس أثقال الظلم ووطأة الشرور البشرية. 
هكذا دوما عباد الله الصالحين يكونون في كل زمان ومكان يلتزمون أوامر الله سبحانه وتعالى , ولا يبغون في الأرض الفساد.
سلك ذي القرنين طريقه الى المغرب, ومضى الى ما هو مُيسَّر له, حتى بلغ مغرب الشمس عند المحيط الاطلسي والذي أطلق عليه العرب بحر الظلمات, وكل اعتقادهم أنّ اليابسة تنتهي عنده. 
توقف ذي القرنين بجنده عند مصب أحد الانهار حيث تكثر الاعشاب ويتجمع حولها الطين اللزج والذي هو الحمأ, هذا عدا البرك الكثيرة من حولها وكأنها عيون ماء. 
هناك وقد أحاط بقبائل كثيرة ,اقوم مختلفة الأجناس والالوان واللغات وقد اضطربت لديهم مفاهيم الحياة, بعضهم مؤمن بالله ربا, وبعضهم كافر جاحد, ولأنّ مقاصده الاصلاح والهداية دوما, نجده وقد دخل ديار هؤلاء الناس راغبا في الخير, فاعلن دستوره على الملأ من حوله ونشره فيهم, وأيضا هم أدركوا بما شاهدوه من قوته ونفوذه وأنه قادرٌ بأمر الله على تحقيق ما أذاع بأنذ للمعتدين الظالمين المتجاوزين لحدود الله عزوجل عذاب دنيوي قبل الآخرة التي هي معادهم ومردهم, وسيقفون بين يدي ملك الملوك رب العالمين فيعذبهم عذابا أليما لا نظير له فيما يعرف البشر, وأما المؤمنون الصالحون فلهم الجزاء الأوفى والمعاملة الحسنة الطيبة الكريمة والمعوزنة والتيسير في الدنيا وفي الآخرة جنات الخلد بما صبروا وآمنوا بالله ربا لا شريك له. 
هذا هو ميزان العدل الالهي, فأما من طغى * وآثر الحياة الدنيا * فانّ الجحيم هي المأوى* وأما من خاف مقام ربه , ونهى النفس عن الهوى * فانّ الجنة هي المأوى
وأيضا قوله تعالى في سورة طه: ومن أعرض عن ذكري فانّ له معيشةً ضنكا, ونحشرثهُ يوم القيامة أعمى * قال ربّ لمَ حشرتني أعمى وقد كنتُ بصيراً * قال كذلك أتتكَ آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تُنسى. 
هذا هو الدستور الالهي لجميع خلقه , لذا كان هذا الدستور أثره في ضبط احوال هؤلاء الناس, وتقويم سلوكهم , وردهم الى جادة الصواب, واستقتمة سبيلهم, انه الأثر العظيم الذي تركه ذي القرنين متغلغلا في صميم حياتهم.
والدستور هو القانون الأساسي الذي يضبط سلوك الافراد والجماعت في كل مجتمع, ينظم لهم طريقة عيشهم, ويحدد ما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من واجبات, وعادة المؤمن الصالح يجد الكرامة والتيسير والجزاء الحسن عند الحاكم, والمعتدي الظالم يجب أن يلقى العذاب ةالايذاء.
وحين يجد المحسن في الجماعة جزاء احسانه حسنا, ومكانا كريما وعونا وتيسيرا, ويجد المعتدي جزاءَ افساده عقوبةً واهانةً وجفوةً, عنئذ يجد الناس ما يُحفزَّهُم على الاصلاح والانتاج, ويشجعهم على الاستقامة والبذل. 
أما حين يضطرب ميزان الحكم في البلاد وتميل كفة الظلم على العدل فاننا نجد المعتدون المفسدون هم المقربون عند الحاكم الظالم, واذ نجد العالملون الصالحون هو المنبوذون المبعدون, اذا كان المر كذلك فانّ السلطة في يد الحاكم الظالم تنقلبالى سوط عذاب وأداة ارهاب, ويصير نظام الجماعة الى الفوضى والانهيار, ولعلّ هذه الصورة تتكرر في كل زمان ومكان الى أن تقوم الساعة.
لم يباشر ذي القرنين حربا ولا خاض معركة, ولم يرق دماءً زكية, بل اكتفى بالاعلان اصلاحاً, وما أسرع ما استجاب له الناس والتفوا من حوله.
انّ جيشا عظيما قويا كهذا, وحاكما عدلا صالحا كذي القرنين جدير به ألا يتوقف عن زحفه لكسر شوكة الظلم في الأرض, ليعم الأرض كلها بالعدل والسلام والمحبة والاخاء, ليعم الأرض بالخير والعطاء والفضل العميم من صاحب الفضل على عباده جميعا تبارك وتعالى.
ولقد كان من أمره عزوجل لذي القرنين أن يكون اداة اصلاح ورائد خير في دنيا الناس.
وبينما هو في أقصى المغرب نراه يشد الرحال الى المشرق متتبعا سببا جديدا, ثم يمضي على رأس جنده وقومه مستعينا بالله متوكلا عليه حق توكله, ويسير بجيشة العرمرم يطوي الليالي والايام, ويجتاز الفيافي والقفار, لا تعوقه جبال ولا سهوب ولا قيعان ولا وديان, حتى اذا بلغ مشرق القارة الافريقية يجدها أرضا مكشوفة لا تحجبها عن الشمس مرتفعات ولا أشجار, تطلع الشمس على القوم حينتطلع بلا ساتر, فيوطد فيهم دعائم الايمان والنظام, وينسق لهم وسائل وأسباب الحياة.
لقد كان ذو القرنين في رحلته بين قرني الشمس, الى المغرب ثم الى المشرق, وقد مرّ على أقوام ومدن وقبائل وعشائر كثيرة ففتح في تلك الديار القلوب والعقول, لا يببغي من استخدام القوة والسعي في الأرض استعماراً ولا علوا فيها , وانما يقصد الهداية والخير وصلاح أمر العباد في الدنيا والآخرة,  
لجل ذلك فقد أنجز مهمته الاصلاحية في الغرب والشرق بنجاح, ثم عاد الى قاعدة ملكه في اليمن والانتصارات العظيمة تحوطه, فيتواضع لله عزوجل الذي وفقه لهذا وأيده به ومنحه هذه البركة, دون تكبر منه أو تجبر, ودون أن يداخله الزهو والعجب في قرارة نفسه, هكذا دوما صفات الرجل الصالح المؤمن تكون ويجب أن تكون.. كما في قوله تعالى في سورة القصص 83
تلك الدارُ الآخرةُ نجلُعها للذينَ لا يُريدونَ عُلُواً في الأرضِ ولا فساداً , والعاقبةُ للمتقينَ 
ولقد شاء الله عزوجل لعمر بن عبد العزير رحمه الله حسن الخاتمة أن يختم حياته وهو يردد هذه الآية الكريمة. 
وفي طريقه اليمن , وقبل وصوله الى بلده أرض الوطن تأتيه الأنباء بانّ بلاد ما بين السدين تتعرّضُ للفتن والمظالم, وانّ اهلها بسطاء ضعفاء لا يقدرون على مواجهة الدخلاء على بلادهم , فيعدُّ العدة لنصرتهم وانقاذهم ورد الشر والأذى عنهم, ويقرر مواصلة الجهاد في سبيل الله عزوجل.
بلاد ما بين السدين تقع في الشرق الأقصى في أواسط القارة الأسيوية واتي تضم في عالم اليوم (اليابان والصين والفيلبين وتايلند وهونغ كونغ وفيتنام وما حولهم) وهذه القارة كان يسكنها بعض القبائل البدائية الذين يعيشون على الفطرة, وكانت موجات من شعوب يأجوج ومأجوج تتدفق بين الحين والآخرعلى بلاد ما بين السدين من خلال ممر جبلي, فتعيث في الأرض الفساد, وتسفك الدماء أنهاراً, وتسلب وتنهب وتترك الناس بعضهم يموج في بعض من افزع, وعلينا ألا ننسى أبداً أن ظهور يأجوج ومأجوج من علامات الساعة, وكما ورد في الحديث أنهم سيمرون على بحيرة طبريا في فلسطين ويشربونها عن بكرة أبيها حتى تجف تماما لكثرة عددهم والذين وصفهم القرآن الكريم بقوله تبارك وتعالى
حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كل حدب ينسلون  
ولقد تكرر لأهل ما بين السدين مرارا, ولم يكونوا بقادرين على دفع هذا الذى عنه وصرف هذا البلاء, حتى عندما وافاهم ذو القرنين الى دياره في جحافله, ظنوه في البداية من طراز يأجوج ومأجوج, ففزعوا منهم الى الجبال يعتصمون بها مخلفين وراءهم زروعه وثمارهم ودورهم تماماً كما حدث لأهل فلسطين عندما احتلت ارضهم عام 1948.
طمأنهم ذو القرنين وطلب منهم العودة الى ديارهم وزروعهم, وأبدى لهم كل معاني الفضل والاحسان, وشرح لهم انهم جاء لانقاذهم ورد كيد المعتدين عليهم ومعونتهم لا لارهابهم, وطلب منهم أن يقيم لهم حاجزا يسُدُّ على يأجوج ومأجوج المنافذ, وعندما لمسوا منه صدقه توسموا به خيرا واطمأنوا اليه واستبشروا, وعرضوا عليه اجراً مادياً لقاء معونته لهم, وهذا ان دلّ على شيء فانما يدلُّ على سلامة الفطرة وسذاجة التفكير, فتبسّم ذو القرنين من عرضهم ثم قال: انّ القوة التي منحني الله عزوجل اياها, والسلطان الذي أمدني الله عزوجل فيه, وما مكنني فيه من الاصلاح, وما هيأه لي من أسباب القوة لأعظم الأجر, واني لأرنو الى رضوانه في الآخرة, انه خير من الدنيا وما فيها, يا قوم! انْ أجريَ وثوابيَ وجزائيَ الا على الله ربّ العالمين. 
بدأ ذو القرنين يفكّر من أين يبدأ في انشاء هذا السد الذي سيفصل يأجوج ومأجوج عنهم, وبعد تفكير عميث رأى أنّ أيسر الطرق لاقامة هذا السد, هو ردم الممر الفاصل بين الجبلين الشاهقين, وكل ما يحتاجه من القوم أن يساعدوه على انجاز عمله ما استطاعوا الى ذلك سبير, فجمعوا له وبناء على طلبه قطع الحديد, ثم كوّموها في الممر الفاصل بين الجبلين ,ليصبح الجبلين وكأنهما جبل واحد , حتى اذا حاذى بين رؤوس الجبلين طولا وعرضا طلب منهم أن يؤجّجوا عليه النار وينفخوا فيه لتسخين الحديد وصهره, فلما توهج واشتد وعلا منه اللهب الإرغ عليه النحاس المذاب فتماسك بعضه ببعض, وما أن برد الحديد والنحاس حتى بدا الجبلين كأنهما قطعة واحدة, ناعمة الملس لا تستقر فوقه قدم ولا تستطيع يدٌ ان تثحدثَ فيه نقرةً او فتحة.
لقد كانت هذه الفكرة المذهلة التي أيّد الله عزوجل بها ذو القرنين مانعا لأهل القرية من أذى يأجوج وماجوج الذين كانوا ينغصّون عليهم معيشتهم بين الفينة والأخرى, ولما انتهى ذو القرنين من مهمته نظر الى العمل الضخم الذي أنجزه فذكر الله عزوجل وشكره رادا العمل الصالح اليه سبحانه وتعالى أن وفقه اليه, وتبرأ من قوته الى قوة الله تبارك وتعالى, وفوّض الأمر اليه, وعاد من حيث أتى ظافراً منتصراً حامدا شاكرا لأنعم الله عليه. 
وقبل أن انهي البحث أودّ ان أذكر للقراء الكرام الأحاديث التي وردت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بخصوص ما مقام به ذو القرنين بيأجوج ومأجوج
روى عن ابن جرير رحمه الله من حديث قتادة رضي الله عنه أنّ رجلاً سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله! اني رأيت سدّ يأجوج ومأجوج؟ فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: انعته لي, فقال: هو كالبرد المُحبَّر, طريقة سوداء وطريقة حمراء, قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: قد رأيته, وقد بعث الخليفة الواثق في دولته بعض أمرئه وجهز معه جيشا سرية لينظروا الى السد ويعاينوه وينعتونه له اذا رجعوا, فتوصلوا من بلاد الى بلاد, ومن ملك الى ملك, حتى وصلوا اليه, ورأوْا بناءه من الحديد ومن النحاس , وذكروا أنهم رأوْا فيه باباً عظيماً, وعليه أقفال عظيمة, ورأوْا بقيّة اللبن والعمل في برج هناك, وأنذ عنده حرسا من الملوك التاخمة له, وأنه عالٍ منيفٍ شاهقٍ, لا يُستطاع, ولا من حوله من الجبال, ثم رجعوا الى بلاهم وكانت غيبتهم أكثر من سنتين, وشاهدوا أهوالاً وعجائب, ثم قال تعالى: وما اسطاعوا أن يظهروهُ وما استطاعوا له نقباً * قال هذا رحمةٌ من ربي, فاذا جاءَ وعدُ ربي حعلهُ دكَّاء, وكان وعدُ ربي حقا* وتركنا بعضهم يومئذِ يموجُ في بعضٍ , ونفخَ في الصور فجمعناهمٍ جمعا. 
وروى الامام أحمد من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يأجوج ومأجوج ليحفرون السدَّ كلّ يومٍ , حتى اذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم: ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا, فيعودون اليه كأشدَّ ما كان, حتى اذا بلغت مدتهم وأراد الله أن يبعثهم الى الناس, حفروا , حتى اذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي كان عليهم: ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا ان شاء الله, فيستثني فيعودون اليه وهو كهيئته حين تركوه فيحفرونه ويخرجون على الناس فينشقون المياه, ويتحصّنُ الناس منهم في حصونهم, فيرمون بسهامهم الى السماء, فترجع وعليها كهيئة الدم فيقولون: قهرنا أهل الأرض وعلونا أهل السماء, فيبعث الله عليهم نغفاً في رقابهم فيقتلهم بها.
وروى الترمذي وابن ماجة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: والذي نفس محمد بيده! انّ دوابّ الأرض لتسمن وتشكر شكرا من لحومهم ودماءهم. 
وروى الامام أحمد عن أم المؤمنين السيدة زينب بن جحش رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: استيقظ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من نومه وهو محمر وجهه وهو يقول: لا اله الا الله, ويل للعرب من شرٍّ قد اقترب, فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذا, وحلّق بأُصبعيه والسبابة والابهام, قلت يا رسول الله: أنُهلكُ وفينا الصالحون؟ قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: نعم أذا كثُرَ الخبث ( أي اذا كثر الزنا والخمر , وما أكثرهما في زماننا هذا)  
الى هنا نأتي وبفضل الله عزوجل وتوفيقه الى دراستنا لجميع قصص سورة الكهف, على أمل أن نلتقي بكم ان شاء الله مع قصص قرآنية أخرى من الكتاب الكريم, فالى ذلك الوقت أترككم برعاية المولى عزوجل والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
لا تنسونا من دعوة خفية بظهر القلب هي كل رصيدنا من هذه الدنيا الفانية, ولكم مثلها ان شاء الله تعالى من منطلق قول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم : الدال على الخير كفاعله أو كما قال صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه.

----------

